# Newest response first?



## flatiron (Dec 2, 2020)

Okay I give up, where is the setting to reverse order a post to see most recent first?


----------



## NiteMaire (Dec 2, 2020)

flatiron said:


> Okay I give up, where is the setting to reverse order a post to see most recent first?


I don't know the answer to that specific question, but you can click "Jump to new" to bring you, as you'd expect, to your first new/unread message in the thread.  You can also click on the last number (in boxes) at the top of the thread immediately below the title, and it'll take you to the last page of the thread. Hope this helps until someone provides the specific answer you're seeking...if it's possible.


----------



## Luanne (Dec 2, 2020)

Hmm, I don't know.  That is the way mine has always been set up.  I'll see if I can find where in the settings it is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2020)

With Xenforo, it doesn't look like there is any way to reverse the order of posts in a thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 30, 2020)

there is not, as threads and posts are all locked in the same format for linking purposes.  post #4 wouldnt always be post 4 if individual users could change the sort order of posts etc.


----------

